# صور اكبر تورتة فى العالم



## mrmr120 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*اكبر كعكة في العالم , والتي اعدت في اليابان , ولكن بالتاكيد ان المجموعة التي اعدت هذه الكعكة شعرت بالفخر , بعد ان اتمت المهمة بشكلها لنهائي .. نترككم مع الصور الرائعة .. يبلغ وزن الكعكة 400 كيلو غراما وقام باعدادها طاقم مكون من 23 فردا.* 













​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*واااااااااااااااااااو

يا مرمر خطييييييييييييرة 

نفسى اتفتحت حرام عليكى احنا فى صيام

تجنننننننننن

شكرآ كتير ليكى يا مرمورة حلوة كتير*


----------



## mrmr120 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ليكى يافراشة ياقمر​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*على فكرة بقى ده مفرش سرير وبيضحكوا علينا ..:yahoo: شكرا مرمر:smil12: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا حــــــــــــــــول العالم 
وليه ده كله
قاعدوا يعملوا فيها اد ايه يا ترى:dntknw: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى
ياشباب 
قعدوا يعملوا فيها 
365 يوما متواصلين​


----------



## meraaa (29 ديسمبر 2006)

_ تحفه اوى يامرمر التورته دى بس بجد حراااااام عليكى جوعتينى ونفسى اكل منها كان لازم تحطيهلنا فى الصيام يعنى هههههههههه
شكرا مرمر_


----------



## mrmr120 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههه
مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياميرا ياقمر​


----------



## jojo_josiph (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*واااااااااااااااو كل دى تورتة انا جعت لالالاا احنا فى صيام

مرسى اوى يامرمر​*


----------



## mrmr120 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*ياجوجو*​


----------



## the king (31 ديسمبر 2006)

حلوة بس انا بحبش التورته


----------



## mrmr120 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى 
يا ثاى كينج​


----------

